# Neuartige KDE-Menüs gesehen, evtl. auch in Gentoo möglich ?

## Thorsten-Bln

Hallo,

hab in der Beta-Version von Suse 10.2 neuartige Menüs in KDE gesehen. Anbei ein paar Screenshots.

Hätte das auch gerne in meinem Gentoo drin. Geht das irgendwie in KDE 3.5.5 zu aktivieren ?

Oder ist das eine reine Suse-Eigenproduktion ?

Liebe Grüße

Thorsten

http://img122.imageshack.us/img122/4248/photo1ms8.jpg

http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/1446/photo4mk4.jpg

http://img47.imageshack.us/img47/4120/photo5rv0.jpg

----------

## Finswimmer

Hab mal gelesen gehabt, dass es was reines von Suse, oder Opensuse ist.

Evtl könnte man das mit rpm2tgz umwandeln und nen ebuild basteln.

Keine Ahnung.

Tobi

----------

## franzf

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=151584

Das sind ebuilds zu Tastymenu und kdesktop-menu.

Ist jetzt nicht das Menu was man da sieht, allerdings find ich im speziellen Tastymenu eine geniale Alternative zu KMenu und kbfx.

Einfach mal ausprobieren  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Finswimmer

 *franzf wrote:*   

> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=151584
> 
> Das sind ebuilds zu Tastymenu und kdesktop-menu.
> 
> Ist jetzt nicht das Menu was man da sieht, allerdings find ich im speziellen Tastymenu eine geniale Alternative zu KMenu und kbfx.
> ...

 

Sieht gut aus.

Jetzt müsste ich mir nur noch angewöhnen es zu nutzen  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## Thorsten-Bln

Na, aber das sind doch nicht die selben Menüs wie in Suse Beta

----------

## franzf

 *Thorsten-Bln wrote:*   

> Na, aber das sind doch nicht die selben Menüs wie in Suse Beta

 

Hab ich doch gesagt  :Wink: 

Aber es sind andere Menus, und speziell Tastymenu ist neuartig  :Wink: 

----------

## psyqil

Es heisst "kickoff" und es ist wohl schwierig: *lxnay wrote:*   

> I talked with thiago, he said that's quite hard to port all the kickoff stuff to another distro without patching a lot of parts of KDE... 

 

----------

## musv

Hmm, keine Ahnung warum, aber irgendwie erinnert mich das Ganze an das Windows-Startmenü.

----------

## b3cks

 *musv wrote:*   

> Hmm, keine Ahnung warum, aber irgendwie erinnert mich das Ganze an das Windows-Startmenü.

 

Das neue Gnome-Menü beinhaltet auch derartige Veränderungen und beide werden bestimmt mit dem Vista-Menü nachziehen. Das diese eventuelle besser Bedienbar sind, mag vielleicht sein, aber sonst...  :Rolling Eyes: 

KDE ist meiner Meinung nach sowieso das optische Windows unter den Linux-DEs.

----------

## slick

Ich finde der Thread ist besser aufgehoben im Diskussionsforum. Verschoben.

----------

## Anarcho

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *musv wrote:*   Hmm, keine Ahnung warum, aber irgendwie erinnert mich das Ganze an das Windows-Startmenü. 
> 
> Das neue Gnome-Menü beinhaltet auch derartige Veränderungen und beide werden bestimmt mit dem Vista-Menü nachziehen. Das diese eventuelle besser Bedienbar sind, mag vielleicht sein, aber sonst... 
> 
> KDE ist meiner Meinung nach sowieso das optische Windows unter den Linux-DEs.

 

Hast du ne Ahnung welches das "neue" Gnome-Menü ist? Jedenfalls nicht das normale 2.16er Menü. Welches Panelplugin muss ich denn installieren?

----------

## kswtch

@ Anarcho du solltest mich dran erinnern das Buch einzupacken und nicht hier nach neuen Panelmenüs fragen die du dir installieren kannst... 

ontopic:

benutzt ihr das K/G/Start -Menü denn so oft dass ihr das noch toller (read überladener) braucht als bisher? Ich muss sagen, dass ich die meisten Programme entweder im Panel habe oder über (unter KDE) "ALT+F2 -> Programmname" starte.

----------

## mr_elch

 *Quote:*   

> Ich muss sagen, dass ich die meisten Programme entweder im Panel habe oder über (unter KDE) "ALT+F2 -> Programmname" starte.

 

Dito. Und wer es noch komfortabler will, installiert sich "katapult": http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=33985

```
*  kde-misc/katapult

      Latest version available: 0.3.1.3

      Latest version installed: 0.3.1.3

      Size of files: 923 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.thekatapult.org.uk/

      Description:   KDE application to allow fast access to applications, bookmarks and other items.

      License:       GPL-2

```

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> benutzt ihr das K/G/Start -Menü denn so oft dass ihr das noch toller (read überladener) braucht als bisher?

 

Warum beschwerst du dich, muss doch jeder selbst wissen.

Ich werd mir das auf jeden Fall mal ansehen. Besser aussehen als das normale Menü tuen die ja auf jeden Fall.  :Cool: 

Der Hauptgrund weswegen ich das Start-Menü nicht benutze ist, dass es eben nicht wirklich benutzbar ist. Sich durch die ganzen Menüs durchzuklicken dauert ewig, unter Umständen muss man ein Programm erst noch suchen etc.

----------

## b3cks

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  *b3cks wrote:*    *musv wrote:*   Hmm, keine Ahnung warum, aber irgendwie erinnert mich das Ganze an das Windows-Startmenü. 
> 
> Das neue Gnome-Menü beinhaltet auch derartige Veränderungen und beide werden bestimmt mit dem Vista-Menü nachziehen. Das diese eventuelle besser Bedienbar sind, mag vielleicht sein, aber sonst... 
> 
> KDE ist meiner Meinung nach sowieso das optische Windows unter den Linux-DEs. 
> ...

 

Auch wenn ich kein Gnome-User mehr bin: Das neue Menü nennt sich "Slab". Wurde von Novell entwickelt und somit bei SuSi Standard. Ubuntu hat es übernommen und Gnome überlegt es auch als Standard zu übernehmen bzw. als Alternative anzubieten. Zumindest habe ich das so in einem Blog nachgelesen.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=140027

----------

## May-C

Das Menü von Open Suse wäre wirklich schön. Tastymenü funktioniert zwar ähnlich aber ist potthässlich und wirkt zu überladen (meiner Meinung nach..)

Ich hoffe, dass das Menü auch für andere Distributionen rauskommt als suse...

----------

## nikaya

lxnay hat für Sabayon mal was gebastelt.

http://www.sabayonlinux.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1975

----------

## May-C

also ist es auch möglich es unter gentoo zum laufen zu kriegen.

ich habe mal den sabayon overlay hinzugefügt und wollte kicker von sabayon installieren aber leider bricht das ganze mit einer Fehlermeldung ab.

----------

## astaecker

Hier auch. Ich habe mal Sabayon einen Bug eröffnet. Sieht dein Fehler auch so aus ?

EDIT: Jetzt läuft es. Man muss kicker ohne kdehiddenvisibility kompilieren.

----------

## firefly

 *arlsair wrote:*   

> Hier auch. Ich habe mal Sabayon einen Bug eröffnet. Sieht dein Fehler auch so aus ?
> 
> EDIT: Jetzt läuft es. Man muss kicker ohne kdehiddenvisibility kompilieren.

 

moep die bei suse/novell kennen wohl das neue feature noch net  :Wink: 

----------

## May-C

wow, sieht wirklich gut aus und ist zu gebrauchen. 

das alte kmenu existiert schon viel zu lange in dieser form.

jetzt habe ich nur noch ein problem. Konnte jemand Mozilla Firefox aus Favorites entfernen? Bei mir stürzt kicker dann ab.

----------

## astaecker

Ja, konnte ich ohne Probleme.

----------

## franzf

Braucht man da jetzt nur für dieses Menü einen gepatchten Kicker + Beagle (deswegen mono)?

Fänd ich nämlich arg daneben, vor allem weil kde als desktop-searchengine strigi (ebuilds) nehmen will...

Und wenn ich das richtig seh ist das Menü in den Kicker integriert, also kein eigenes Programm?

Das wäre arg doof, unüberlegt und egoistisch von Novel...

Grüße

Franz

----------

## astaecker

Ja, du brauchst für das Kickoff-Menü Beagle, was auf mono basiert.

Die SuSe Jungs nutzen die Suchtechnologie, die im Moment am Besten funktioniert nicht. Und bisher war dies Beagle, weshalb sie dafür auch ein KDE-Frontend (Kerry) programmiert haben. Aber sie fühlen sich nicht einem Programm sonderlich verpflichtet, weshalb sie auch nicht mit der Software Beagle werben, sondern mit den Schlagwort "Desktop Suche". Dies erlaut ihnen, die dahinter stehende Technik auszutauschen, ohne dass es der normale Nutzer mitbekommt.

Deshalb kann es durchaus sein, dass sie bald auf strigi umsteigen.

Allerdings bringt dies auch nicht so viel, da strigi auf QT4 basiert. Ob man nun Mono in den Speicher lädt oder QT4, ist zeimlich egal. Ist eher die Frage, ob strigi schon so ausgereift ist und besser Ergebnisse liefert.

----------

## franzf

 *arlsair wrote:*   

> JAllerdings bringt dies auch nicht so viel, da strigi auf QT4 basiert. Ob man nun Mono in den Speicher lädt oder QT4, ist zeimlich egal. Ist eher die Frage, ob strigi schon so ausgereift ist und besser Ergebnisse liefert.

 

Nein, das grafische Frontend, das angeboten wird, basiert auf QT4. Den Rest kann man aus jeder Anwendung, die man will (die Streamingengine und viele andere Teile sind komplett unabhängig von Qt oder KDE) heraus verwenden, was z.B. der strigi-KIO-Slave oder das Kicker-applet zeigen.

Schreib dir das ebuild um und nimm die QT4-Abhängigkeit raus, strigi funktioniert immer noch (kommt halt eine Meldung beim cmake-step, dass keine QT4-Gui gebaut wird).

Im übrigen hat bei mir beagle / kerry / kat nie richtig funktioniert. Erstens war die Systemauslastung immer recht hoch (10%++), zweitens hat mir beagle immer meine Platte vollgemüllt mit zighundert, mehrere MB-großen "Fehler"-Dateien, womit meine Platte sehr bald voll war...

Umkonfigurieren oder Meldungen auswerten brachte alles nix.

Hingegen strigi hat von anfang an bestens funktioniert (bis auf das inotify-Problem, welches aber schon bekannt war). Beim ersten Indexen ging die CPU nur in wenigen Fällen über 25% Auslastung, im weiteren Betrieb merkte man REIN GAR NIX (auch mit inotify, wenn hier der erste erste Indexlauf erfolgreich abgeschlossen wurde).

Allerdings zeigt die inotify-Sache schon dass es noch nicht als stable bezeichnet werden kann. Aber schau dir mal den Code an, ist sehr gut desigend. Neue Plugins können echt mit minimalem Programmier-Aufwand erstellt werden!

Grüße

Franz

----------

## astaecker

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Nein, das grafische Frontend, das angeboten wird, basiert auf QT4. Den Rest kann man aus jeder Anwendung, die man will (die Streamingengine und viele andere Teile sind komplett unabhängig von Qt oder KDE) heraus verwenden, was z.B. der strigi-KIO-Slave oder das Kicker-applet zeigen.

 

Cool. Das wusste ich noch nicht. 

Und ich bezweifel auch gar nicht, dass strigi die Zukunft gehört.

----------

## nikaya

Hier noch mal ein Video vom Kickoff-Menü:

http://www.cvill64.org/sabayonlinux/SL-kicker.mpeg

----------

## nikaya

Und noch ein ausführlicheres Video von Suse 10.2 Beta1:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wblJ-8coJes

----------

